

My intern's first blog: What its like to be a young entrepreneur - bdclimber14
http://paytonlacivita.wordpress.com/2011/02/03/sometimes-i-forget-i-am-a-young-entrepreneur-why-are-the-cops-always-involved/

======
veb
Dude keeps forgetting stuff, he must have early onset of Alzheimer's.

~~~
Payton34
Haha I blame my three concussions senior year.

